# Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)



## aextrem (8. Oktober 2013)

*Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Guten Morgen zusammen

Ich bin schon lange auf der suche nach ein paar Spielen die ich früher (bzw. vor 7-8 Jahren) gerne gespielt habe und leider den Namen vergessen habe.
Ich wusste nicht wohin mit dem Thema also hab ich es einfach mal hier rein gemacht (wenn falsch dann bitte verschieben).

Da es schon ewig her ist das ich die Spiele gespielt habe, kann ich mich auch kaum noch an sie erinnern. Die Zeit in der ich sie gespielt habe kann auch unter 7 Jahre betragen, wie gesagt sehr schlechtes Gedächtniss (Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir).

So nun zum Ersten Spiel, das gesucht wird.
Es war eine Art Transport Tycoon wenn nicht sogar Transport Tycoon doch waren die Farben in dem Spiel viel Bunter und die Grafik kindlicher. Mann musste Güter herstellen und sie dann mit den verschiedensten Verkehrsmitteln zum Laden transportieren. Wie gesagt, wie Transport Tycoon nur fand ich es schöner, von der Grafik kindlicher, bunter, und wesendlich Freundlicher aussehend.
(Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen).

Das zweite Spiel, das gesucht wird.
In diesem ging es darum, zwischen zwei Seiten zu wählen. Entweder Engel oder Teufel. Man musste als Teufel komische kleine Viecher mit dem Dreizack aufspießen und ich Löcher schleudern und zwar über Bande wo sie mit Glück richtig abprallten und direkt ins Loch vielen. Dieses Spiel hab ich immer zu zweit an einer Tastatur gespielt gegen einen Engel. Ich bin mir nicht mehr Ganz sicher ob der Engel nur die aufgabe hatte das einlochen zu verhindern oder die Viecher in eigene Löcher zu werfen. Es gab verschiedene Level bzw. Arenen in denen gespielt wurde. 
So mehr weiß ich dazu nicht mehr. 

Das dritte spiel ist auch das, an welches ich mich am wenigsten erinnere.
Es war ein echtzeit Strategie Spiel (hoff ich zumindest) in dem man Roboter als Truppen hatte. Es gab sehr wenig Auswahl an verschiedenen Einheiten und man konnte die Einheiten upgraden. Wenn man sich genug Rohstoffe oder Geld erspielt hatte konnte man Portale bauen mit denen man auch 2 weiteren Ebenen (Im Himmel auf Plattformen, oder im Untergrund in einer Höhle) Einheiten produzieren oder gegen feindliche Truppen kämpfen konnte.
Wie gesagt kann ich mich kaum noch daran erinnern deshalb sind alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. Kann auch sein, das die Portale schon von Anfang auf der Map drauf waren.

So ich hoffe ihr könnt mir damit weiterhelfen, vielleicht euch sogar selber an alte Zeiten erinnern, oder in Erinnerung schwelgen, und mir dabei helfen diese Spiele zu finden und hoffentlich bald wieder zu spielen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus. Ich werde mich Melden sobald Vorschläge eingetroffen sind.

Euer
Äx


----------



## WestEnd (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*



> So nun zum Ersten Spiel, das gesucht wird.
> Es war eine Art Transport Tycoon wenn nicht sogar Transport Tycoon doch waren die Farben in dem Spiel viel Bunter und die Grafik kindlicher. Mann musste Güter herstellen und sie dann mit den verschiedensten Verkehrsmitteln zum Laden transportieren. Wie gesagt, wie Transport Tycoon nur fand ich es schöner, von der Grafik kindlicher, bunter, und wesendlich Freundlicher aussehend.


Könnte mir da "Transport Gigant" vorstellen.
Wobei das mit der "kindlichen" Grafik nicht hinhaut.



> Das zweite Spiel, das gesucht wird.
> In diesem ging es darum, zwischen zwei Seiten zu wählen. Entweder Engel oder Teufel. Man musste als Teufel komische kleine Viecher mit dem Dreizack aufspießen und ich Löcher schleudern und zwar über Bande wo sie mit Glück richtig abprallten und direkt ins Loch vielen. Dieses Spiel hab ich immer zu zweit an einer Tastatur gespielt gegen einen Engel. Ich bin mir nicht mehr Ganz sicher ob der Engel nur die aufgabe hatte das einlochen zu verhindern oder die Viecher in eigene Löcher zu werfen. Es gab verschiedene Level bzw. Arenen in denen gespielt wurde.
> So mehr weiß ich dazu nicht mehr.


Könnte "Höllenjob" sein.

Beim dritten Spiel kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Falls mir noch was einfällt editiere ich es rein. :p


----------



## aextrem (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Danke WestEnd
Höllenjob ist das Spiel das ich suchte.
Damit ist eines der drei Rätsel gelöst 

Aber leider ist Transport Gigant nicht das was ich gesucht habe.
Wie gesagt ist die Grafik freundlicher und kindlicher.
Generell habe ich schon alle Tycoon und Gigant Spiele abgeklappert um es zu finden, deshalb denke ich, das dies ein Spiel ohne den Zusatu von "Gigant" oder "Tycoon" ist.
Kann ja aber auch sein, das ich was übersehen habe.

Aber Trotzdem Danke schonmal


----------



## Jor-El (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Hab für das dritte Spiel *Z: Steel Soldiers* als Vorschlag.
Hab es nie gespielt, von daher weiß ich nicht, ob es auf zwei Ebenen spielt aber man hat Roboter und der erste Teil war auch nicht vielfältig an Truppenauswahl.

Edit: Für das erste Spiel hab ich *Trevor Chan's Capitalism II* gefunden. Nicht super bunt aber man muss Produkte herstellen und entsprechende Läden beliefern.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Für Nummer 1: *Industrie Gigant* ist ziemlich Bunt, könnte dein gesuchtes Spiel sein.

Zu Nummer 3: hÖrt sich wirklich nach *Z* oder dem Nachfolger *Z: Steel Soldiers* an, welcher mein Vorposter schon angemerkt hat. Der erste Teil ist übrigens in 2D, der Nachfolger in 3D


----------



## aextrem (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Also es sind leider beide Spiele nicht.
zu Nr. 1 Es ging in dem Spiel nicht darum eine Große Industrie aufzubauen sondern nur darum Waren zu befördern, in dem Man Straßen oder Schienen baute und Natürlich die Richtigen Verkehrsmittel kaufte.
Die Spiele welt war auch oft sehr Hügelig oder bergig, was dazu führte Tunnel zu bauen.

zu Nr. 3 Von der Grafik sehr ähnlich wenn nicht sogar eine kleine spur zu weit. Aber leider auch nicht das Spiel was ich suche. Danke aber für die vielen Vorschläge.
Vielleicht ist ja hoffentlich irgentwann das Richtige dabei


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

was mir zum ersten einfällt is  transport tycoon und zwar das Toyland setting


----------



## aextrem (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Hmm... ist es leider auch nicht.
Gibt es sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Könnte *Railroad Tycoon* das gesuchte erste Spiel sein? Ist übrigens mittlerweile Freeware

Ach, und für Nummer 3: *Total Annihilation* vielleicht?


----------



## Der-Bert (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Hi

kann es vieleicht das Spiel "Der Planer" sein den du suchst.


----------



## Shona (10. Oktober 2013)

Der-Bert schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> kann es vieleicht das Spiel "Der Planer" sein den du suchst.



bei der planer musste man keine Straßen/schienen/tunnel bauen sondern mit lkw's planen und ggf.  ab und an einen Güterzug einsetzen.  außerdem ist die grafik nicht so wie er es beschreibt


----------



## Der-Bert (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*



Shona schrieb:


> bei der planer musste man keine Straßen/schienen/tunnel bauen sondern mit lkw's planen und ggf.  ab und an einen Güterzug einsetzen.  außerdem ist die grafik nicht so wie er es beschreibt


 
Na ja, das mit der Grafik ist ehr so ne ansichtssache. Na gut hätt ja sein können .


----------



## Hoelli (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Spiel Nr. 1: Locomotion?


----------



## Der-Bert (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Schau mal ob es das ist: Schiene & Strasse: Der 3D-Transport-Manager.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Bei Transport Tycoon konnte man die Farben der Züge usw auswählen und anpassen, das sah dann irgendwann aus wie smarties. 

Also könnte passen. 

Das habe ich damals gesuchtet das spiel


----------



## aextrem (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Leider ist es das alles nicht.
Ich habe heute morgen selbst nochmal eine große Suchaktion gestartet, alle Tycoon und Gigant Spiele abgearbeitet, auch A-Train ist es auch nicht, und leider auch überhaupt nichts gefunden.
Wie gesagt unterscheidet es sich in der Grafik die schöner, bunter, kindelicher und nicht ganz so eckig war.
Naja, vielleicht bringt noch jemand den finalen Hinweis.
Aber danke schonmal für die vielen Vorschläge.


----------



## SaPass (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Könnte es sich bei Spiel Nr. 3 eventuell um *Earth 2150* oder *Earth 2160* handeln?


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche 3 Spiele (Vorsicht spärliche Infos!)*

Oder sogar noch *Earth 2140* für Spiel Nummer 3?

Und für Spiel Nummer 1 hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag: *Simutrans*


----------

